# advance settigs o the 55vt65?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the panasonic 55vt65 tv i am trying to calibrate my tv for the best picture quality how do you get into the advanced settings mine is greyed out need help?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

IIRC you have to enable the ISF under Professional1 or Professional2 picture mode.


----------

